# Excellent value - Nothing close at this price point.



## new2wood

I have the same tool chest and I love it. I used it to replace a few smaller tool boxes. I have not had the problem with drawers coming open, but I also dont have a heavy load in all of the drawers either. I am going to get he side attachments as well when I need the extra storage. I think the drawers slide great, much better than the craftsman I had. Even better is the price. I got mine on sale and got to add the 20% off. I think for the quality and the value it is better than anything at a big box store. I have never used a snap-on so I can't compare it there.


----------



## TheBossQ

Unfortunately, HF has changed its 20% off coupon policy. The fine print now excludes Tool Cabinets and a host of other things. I'll be adding the top box soon, but there are multiple sellers on C-List selling it used, so I'll be going that route.

The Craftsman stuff in the same price range is complete garbage, new or used. I'm surprised at how bad it actually is, or that anyone would buy it. Take doubled up tin foil, bend it into shape and that's about what you get.


----------



## PurpLev

Thanks for the review, having just gone through a shopping process I ended up opting to build one as everything of good quality was just too expensive (for me) and everything that was within budget seemed very low quality. This one seemed to have decent quality, but just too big for my current needs so I ended up building, but for future reference it's nice to know this is a good option to consider.


----------



## dbhost

I have seen these in store, and they seem fairly well built. I can't agree enough with you on the fact that these aren't even in the same class as a Snap On, Mac, or Matco box. And to be blunt, I have a MUCH older Craftsman box (late 80s / early 90s) and this box isn't even close to that… BUT when compared to the current crop of Craftsman boxes, and the junk that Stack On etc… sells this is far and away the better unit…

I wouldn't hesitate to put one of these boxes in my personal garage for mechanical repair tools if I felt I needed a bigger box than the stack I have now (Craftsman lower, Proto upper), but if I went back in to spinning wrenches for a living, where I worked in a shop with other mechs… I wouldn't even consider it. The locking / security mechanisms on this box are far too flimsy and simplistic. Aside from the locking though… Yeah, it's decent enough. And hey, what would you pay for a Snap On box with this much room? I've paid less for an RV!


----------



## b2rtch

I have the same box ( but black with gold trim) for several years, I love it.
I built a cabinet with shelve and my computer on the top of it.


----------



## new2wood

That stinks about the 20% off cupon. I'll have to wait and see now about the additional cabinets. I have always had good luck with my purchases at HF. However, I don't buy my power tools there.


----------



## Tedstor

I paid close $2500 for my snap-on back when I was a car mechanic. I used it commercially for a couple years before leaving the industry in 2004. Its been in my garage ever since. Don't get me wrong. Everything about the snap-on is first rate and I still use it all the time. 
But if I could go back in time and do it over…..I would have bought that HF box and invested the extra $2,000…...in Lehman brothers or Enron.

Its amazing how many "barely used" Matco and Snap-on boxes I see on CL for .30/1.00. I'm surprised to see that Snap-on has actually raised their prices substantially since I bought my box. I'd have thought the HF products would have forced Snap-On to drastically lower their prices. Sort of like how generic "puffed-rice" cereal prevents Kellogs from charging $10 for Rice Krispies.


----------



## TheBossQ

PurpLev - Beautiful cabinet work there!

DB - I agree. The older Craftsman boxes were nicer than this as well. Honestly, this should be considered an entry level roller cabinet, but the stuff out there makes it seem like a premium unit. It's not, though.

b2rtch - I wanted to get it in black. But you have to order it, and it's $599. That's correct, $349 for red (with coupon) $599 for black. I chose red.

Tedstor - Here is the box I tried to convince myself that I needed:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/tls/2596657466.html

It's awesome. But I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Tedstor

Since you mentioned the cheap lock and lack of latches…....... I guy I use to work with had his (non-bling-bling) box, fully loaded, in the back of a U-Haul. It was secured to one of the walls and was locked. However, when taking a particularly sharp turn, the weight in the top drawer shifted and caused the lock to fail. Every drawer opened, and a few drawers fell out of the cabinet completely. Lucky it was a u-haul and not a pick-up. 
The (obvious) moral? If you ever move that box in a vehicle, wrap it up with a rope or ratcheting strap. Or leave it empty during transport.

Not to say its a bad box. Its not bad at all. But as you already mentioned, its not a snap-on. I just thought I'd bring up that anecdote as an experience for others to learn from.


----------



## rustynails

I have the same box with the upper unit. They work great for the money and score high on the mechanic's web sites as well. I would recamend it to anyone.


----------



## TheBossQ

That's good info, Tedstor. Thanks.

Rusty, I've already filled the roller cab and didn't have room for everything. I'm going to need that top chest soon ;-)


----------



## thiel

I just bought the 26 drawer unit from HF. NOTHING comes close to the price, and the quality is top notch. May well be there best deal of any item!


----------



## Ken90712

Your correct in saying it does not come close to Snap-on or Mac. But who needs to spend $500.000 on a tool box? Don't get me wrong, it is sweet to have what I call a, " I love you box for sure!" I have been in Aircraft Maintenance for 27 years and have more Snap-on and Mac tools than I would like to admit. Both at work and home there tools are amazing. I would buy this box as I have looked at it a few times. Good deal and good review! Enjoy your not tool box!


----------



## Bertha

It's hard not to mention Snap-on boxes when talking about metal cabinet quality. I haven't seen any that come close at any price point. However, you pay for that quality and it's difficult for a hobbiest like myself to justify. I've looked for years on CL for a Snap-on and I've never found one under $1000. Even at $1000, that's a good price but when you consider you could buy two of these with some change left over, you have to ask whether you really NEED a Snap-on. Thanks for this great review.


----------



## Dusty56

If I had the floor space , I'd buy this in a second ! 
I've checked it out numerous times in my local HF store and although it's not a Snap-On , I'd still be proud to own it !!
Congratulations : ) Nice review.


----------



## thiel

I have the double-decker "26 Drawer" combo which was $349. I agree with everything in your review… the toolboxes are among the very best values at HF.

[Just realized I already replied above! Sorry… I'm a little braindead this week..]


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Agreed that you got a bargain and that the Craftsman quality (gauge) has decreased. Snap On and Mac are top notch, but I have owned/used Kennedy boxes in machine shop days that were really nice (gauge, fit and finish… and felt lining, too) and seemed more refined (like our machinist's tools) than the grease monkeys' boxes with mundane wrenches and screwdrivers and sockets, etc.

Can you tell there might have been a wee bit of friendly machinist versus mechanic trash talk back in the day ? You know, back when USA made stuff that had parts made here, too …


----------



## MT_Stringer

I have the same toolbox as the OP, with the side cabinet and the tall side cabinet. Since I am just a hobbyist, this is a great set up for me. Finally got to get my stuff organized. Drawers slide nicely, and no problems encountered with the mechanics or workmanship. Since I don't haul it around, it works just fine sitting in the garage. I searched around a lot and liked this the best of all for the quality and price.


----------

